# Greetings from former lurker



## beakman (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi! Thought I'd finally introduce myself. I joined the forum before last Halloween (I think), lurked for a bit, then kind of let real life lure me away; but I just started reading some of the forum again recently. Anyways, I've been setting up a yard display since 1999 (see my sig for my website link), and wanted to find a forum where I can share my ideas and find new ideas from others. Just hope I can contribute something worthwhile!

beakman


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

welcome back, man!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad you made it back


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome back to the fold.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome back to the madness Beakman! Loved the pics. I laughed at skeleton football!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Jump in and start posting!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you jump from the realm of darkness.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, glad to see some else from western new york here.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey ya beakman welcome back


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## beakman (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome, everybody! I've been trying to make an effort to get my website (which I've really kind of let fall behind) updated with all the pictures from the past few years and pictures and descriptions of the various props. Of course, that means I haven't really gotten started with any new projects yet this year, but I still have some time left, right??!!

beakman


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Time?
Time?
Sure......plenty of time left *wink*wink
(If you don't have any plans over the next 37 days for sleeping, eating, going to work, etc.)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome back.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome! Put one foot in front of the other and soon you'll be a post whore like most here!

(one more for me!  )


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome back, You have to stop letting that "real life" thing get in the way of fun.


----------

